
Reddit turns 10 - aritraghosh007
http://www.redditblog.com/2015/06/happy-10th-birthday-to-us-celebrating.html
======
erkose
I started out as a fan of digg until digg-v4. This is when I found reddit. I
like reddit alot, but the moderators tend to get in the way more and more
these days.

------
nvk
It's amazing to see a internet business so focussed thrive for this long. Keep
up the great work!

